

Appmator - messel
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/pndpgaogppgnfdnagodccjlhfjgdefij

======
messel
From Paul Kinlan: <http://github.com/paulkinlan>

Do you have a Web app? Do you want to get it into the Chrome Web Store? Not
sure exactly where to start?

If you can answer "Yes" to any of these questions, then this app is for you.

By entering your app url, Appmator will examine your web app and create a
basic manifest that you can upload into the store with in 30 seconds.

It is really as simple as that.

Features: \- One click process \- 30 seconds to get your app in the Chrome Web
Store \- Examines your site to get: \- Title of your app \- Description of
your app \- Icons to use on your site \- Creates the zip file automatically
for you to upload in seconds \- Allows you to configure your app immediately

